# My first haul pic ever! Sweet haulage inside...



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, so, I have never posted a haul, a FOTD, a picture of my cat - anything - on Specktra!

Today I came home and it seemed as if weeks of labourious haulage (oh puhleeese, I know!) came to fruition! I just finished my first final this morning (3 more to go) and on the way home I decided to pop by my counter and see if the Lily White piggie had come in - it hadn't! Poo. Anyway, I did some other damage and then got home and checked my mail only to realize that more of my damage had arrived via snail mail! I was thrilled - I am not kidding you, I was opening the stuff in my kitchen, talking to myself. I was so excited! So what you are seeing is about three/four weeks worth of hauls either through my counter, lovely Specktra ladies and ebay. Wow - today is a good day!!

I really hope these work b/c I have never done this...







L - R, backrow: Apricot Pink Piggie, Lipsticks: Plink!, Strawberry Blonde, "Sandy B", Mouthwatering Lipglass, Petticoat MSF, Stereo Rose MSF, Naked You MSF
L - R, front row: Select SPF 15 Foundation in NC15 (Sample), Golden Bronze Irridescent Powder, Deckchair Piggie (Sample), Dazzlelight e/s, Kitchmas Piggie (sample).

I put the bag up just for your viewing pleasure. I know we all get hot and bothered at the sight of a MAC bag so I thought I would go for sensory overkill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It got kinda cumpled in my backpack, though...

I added one more, just cause I like the way it turned out:






Thanks for looking! Also, special thank yous to Mona971 and deathcabber - you ladies floor me with your generousity and attention to detail.


----------



## deathcabber (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL, so cool to see my stuff in those pics! I hope you can love and enjoy it more than I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haulage lady!!!!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 20, 2006)

Three MSF's in one fell swoop! Very nice haul!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Three MSF's in one fell swoop! Very nice haul!_

 
LOL - and Shimpagne is on the way... Yes, my Visa is in the background gasping for air...


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 20, 2006)

very nice haul! i need to take a pic of all the stuff ive bought recently... since i joined specktra... just the inspiration of buying stuff and looks has doubled my stash


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Apr 20, 2006)

I want those 3 MSFs


----------



## user2 (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice presentation btw!

I can't wait for my Sweetie Cake stuff to arrive!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Very nice presentation btw!_

 
Thanks, VV! Haha, I wonder if there is a medical term for having WAY too much fun setting up your MAC to take pictures of it... I was in la la land!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Niiiice!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 21, 2006)

where did you get those skinfinishes??? those doom blushy things....


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_where did you get those skinfinishes??? those doom blushy things...._

 
I got two of them (Petticoat and Stereo Rose) from a seller in our For Sale/Swap section here on Specktra. I got the Naked You on ebay.


----------



## x music is love (Apr 21, 2006)

great haul !  im dying for some msf's lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2006)

*Another case of the HEM!!!!*

That is some tasty, tasty haulage, my friend! Petticoat and Shimpagne are my 2 absolute fave MSFs!  Shimpagne highlights the high plains of the face beautifully.  Here is one of my secret tricks:  Mix a bit of the Golden Bronze Iridescent Loose Powder with a bit of Studio Fix Moisture Lotion!  So subtle and your face will look radiant.  You will love it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_....... I wonder if there is a medical term for having WAY too much fun setting up your MAC to take pictures of it... I was in la la land!....._

 
Yes, as a matter of fact, there is.  It is a very poweful condition that one cannot control.  It is called HEM, or Haulis Euphoris Maximus, or sometimes Haulis Elatis Maximus.  Some of the symptoms include: 

-Giggles
-A few rapid hand claps
-Talking to your haul
-Lovingly caressing your haul and telling it how you will take good care of it and give it a nice home.
-Uncontrolable hand/face swatching
-Posting pics on Specktra

You got it bad, my friend!  To date, there is no cure.  You are a MAC Addict now!


----------



## devin (Apr 21, 2006)

oooh everything looks so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really need to find stereo rose(should have bought it at the store when they had it...darn!)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 21, 2006)

Lovely haul.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_That is some tasty, tasty haulage, my friend! Petticoat and Shimpagne are my 2 absolute fave MSFs!  Shimpagne highlights the high plains of the face beautifully.  Here is one of my secret tricks:  Mix a bit of the Golden Bronze Iridescent Loose Powder with a bit of Studio Fix Moisture Lotion!  So subtle and your face will look radiant.  You will love it._

 
OMG Wow thank you so much for that tip! I was thinking of all the ways I could use this and this sounds awesome - esp. since summer is right around the corner!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Yes, as a matter of fact, there is.  It is a very poweful condition that one cannot control.  It is called HEM, or Haulis Euphoris Maximus, or sometimes Haulis Elatis Maximus.  Some of the symptoms include: 

-Giggles
-A few rapid hand claps
-Talking to your haul
-Lovingly caressing your haul and telling it how you will take good care of it and give it a nice home.
-Uncontrolable hand/face swatching
-Posting pics on Specktra

You got it bad, my friend!  To date, there is no cure.  You are a MAC Addict now!_

 
ROFL - OK honestly, I really laughed hard b/c you nailed it so good - I now realize I am NOT the only one!! Talking to your haul... I wonder what my neighbours think! LOL at the hand claps, too. I think I clapped, no kidding. I think the only thing that you missed was talking to the cat about my haul... not that everyone has pets. My cat is bound to run away because "Mommy won't stop talking to me about her makeup and asking if I like it". No wonder he's gay.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_......ROFL - OK honestly, I really laughed hard b/c you nailed it so good - I now realize I am NOT the only one!! Talking to your haul... I wonder what my neighbours think! LOL at the hand claps, too. I think I clapped, no kidding. I think the only thing that you missed was talking to the cat about my haul... not that everyone has pets. My cat is bound to run away because "Mommy won't stop talking to me about her makeup and asking if I like it". No wonder he's gay.  



_

 
Holy smokes!  How could I forget about the pet chats?!!  I always talk to the cats about my hauls.  However, they just want to smack my hauls and give them a good kicking.  They never have the same level of enthusiasm about my hauls.  Kind of a let down, huh?


----------

